# one question for digital camera owners



## hansraj (Feb 10, 2006)

Guys i have a querry regarding digital photography... u know soon iam 

going on vacation so i thought i will brush up my knowledge on 

photography and graduate from a amatuer to professional... 
Fashion photographers watch out for me...

ok getting serious... i want to know that how do we measure the size of 

the image sensor when the standard size is given(as given on the left 

hand size,below),i tried all kind of mathematics but failed to reach any 

conclusion. The table below is obtained from one of the websites but 

how will i calculate the size of sensor whose size is say 1/2.5 in. or 

1/2 in.

Image Sensor	Size (approx.)

full frame	                 24 x 36 mm
half frame	                 24 x 15 mm
2/3 in.		 8.8 x 6.6 mm
1/1.8 in.	                 7.2 x 5.3 mm
1/2.7 in.	                 5.3 x 4.0 mm


also is there any method by which i can find out the size of the image 

sensor using the following information available to me,

focal length
aperture
exposure time
iso setting


actually all the above can be obtained by clicking the properties of 

any image which is taken by a digital camera.


----------



## hansraj (Feb 12, 2006)

hey guys... what happened ... no posts for two days... is the question too digital


----------



## godsownman (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah I think so .... too digital


----------



## janitha (Feb 13, 2006)

What I feel is that the question is not clear.

But if you mean holiday photographs, a digicam with 4 or 5 Megapixels and 3x optical zoom should suffice. More megapixels generally mean more quality and scope for enlargement, though it is not the sole criterion.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## hansraj (Feb 13, 2006)

@v prem kumar

u r absolutely right that "More megapixels generally mean more quality and scope for enlargement, though it is not the sole criterion. "

The criteria is the image sensor size... just to give u a clue, with all the conditions remaining same a photograph taken on a 1/2.7" ccd and a full frame ccd will have tremendous difference in quality despite being same pixel size. 

 That is the reason why i am running behind the size of the ccd.
Actually i want to know the size of the ccd of any camera by checking the properties of the photograph taken by it,  which i have written above.


----------



## janitha (Feb 14, 2006)

hansraj said:
			
		

> @v prem kumar
> 
> u r absolutely right that "More megapixels generally mean more quality and scope for enlargement, though it is not the sole criterion. "
> 
> ...



You are correct regarding the size of the ccd but as far as I know, full frame ccds are available only in costly digital SLRs. 
Another factor in quality is the image processor.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## hansraj (Feb 16, 2006)

ok guys i got the answer to my question.....
if someone is interested its

*www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/sensor_sizes_01.htm


----------



## janitha (Feb 16, 2006)

hansraj said:
			
		

> ok guys i got the answer to my question.....
> if someone is interested its
> 
> *www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Camera_System/sensor_sizes_01.htm



From the site referred to by you, you can see that the full frame (24x36 mm) sensor is there in the costliest Canon Digital SLR (which incidentally has a 16 Mega pixel sensor) as mentioned in my earlier post. 

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## yash (Feb 16, 2006)

i`m not at all into photography but i`m intrested in knowing what is the meaning of "24 x 36 mm" and such dimensions that are given above...the size of the ccd?


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2006)

yash said:
			
		

> i`m not at all into photography but i`m intrested in knowing what is the meaning of "24 x 36 mm" and such dimensions that are given above...the size of the ccd?



It is the size of a single snap in the 35mm film. Full frame CCDs in some high end digital cameras use use the same size for the CCDs for better quality than lower sized CCDs. It also ensures compatibility with lenses of the older film cameras most of the time. I short, you can use a lens from your older Film SLR system with your new DSLR without any change in focal length.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## yash (Feb 17, 2006)

okay thanks, I also looked on the dpreview link he gave and I totally get it now.


----------

